# aunque usted no lo crea



## traduttrice

Qualcuno mi sa dire l'equivalente italiana? 
Grazie


----------



## Gianma

Hola Tradu.
Creo que puede estar bien "che tu ci creda o no".


----------



## Marlotta

O anche che tu lo credo o no.... ;-)


----------



## irene.acler

Pero "ud." es "usted", verdad? Entonces en italiano tendríamos que utilizar la forma de cortesía..qué os parece?


----------



## Marlotta

Sí me parece bien, entonces sería :anche se lei non ci crede, o che lei lo creda o no.
Por supuesto antes me equivoqué en teclear y si hablas tuteando la forma correcta es:che tu ci creda o no, che tu lo creda o no.
CREDA es creda y en ningún caso en subjuntivo puede ser credo (indicativo presente-primera persona). Perdona el error.


----------



## traduttrice

Sí, "Ud." = usted.
Se la risposta fosse "che tu ci creda o no", io preferirei lasciare la seconda persona  Vediamo se qualcuno pensa diversamente.


----------



## traduttrice

Marlotta said:


> Sí me parece bien, entonces sería :anche se lei non ci crede, o che lei lo creda o no.
> Por supuesto antes me equivoqué en teclear y si hablas tuteando la forma correcta es:che tu ci creda o no, che tu lo creda o no.
> CREDA es creda y en ningún caso en subjuntivo puede ser credo (indicativo presente-primera persona). Perdona el error.


Va bene, ci ripenserò... grazie!
Chissà perché nel pensare alla frase "che tu/Lei ci creda/i o no", mi viene in mente l'idea di dispetto.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale. En mi opinión "che tu ci creda o no" es mejor (utilizando la segunda persona), pero luego depende de lo que tienes que poner tú


----------



## Gianma

traduttrice said:


> Va bene, ci ripenserò... grazie!
> Chissà perché nel pensare alla frase "che tu/Lei ci creda/i o no", mi viene in mente l'idea di dispetto.



Bueno, Tradu, efectivamente a menudo el sentido de esto modismo es "piensa lo que te parece ,pero las cosas están así" (no sé si se suele decir en español... es una traducción más bien literal). Indudamente no es una actitud amistosa...
Italianos, ¿qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## irene.acler

Gianma said:


> Bueno, Tradu, efectivamente a menudo el sentido de este modismo es "piensa lo que te parece ,pero las cosas están así" (no sé si se suele decir en español... es una traducción más bien literal). Indudablemente no es una actitud amistosa...
> Italianos, ¿qué opinan ustedes?



Estoy de acuerdo contigo Gian, en italiano parece ser que el hablante quiera mostrar cierta superioridad con respecto a algo (algo como: yo te digo que es así, y así es).


----------



## traduttrice

Adesso mi è venuta in mente una locuzione tipica dello spagnolo (almeno quello parlato in Argentina): "creer o reventar".


----------



## irene.acler

Traduttrice, la expresión que has puesto es sinónima de "aunque ud. no lo crea" o es otra cosa?


----------



## traduttrice

"Creer o reventar" è un termine piuttosto colloquiale per dire "aunque ud. no lo crea", anche se si usano in contesti diversi.
Ho fatto una ricerca su Googl* tanto per farti un esempio:
1.- "_Las supersticiones y creencias populares más difundidas: ¿creer o reventar?" _Cioè: "ci crediamo o meno?"
2. - _"Creer o reventar: __me pasó algo HORRIBLE. Miércoles 1 y media a.m.: estoy en mi cama y siento pasos en el piso de arriba" _= "aunque ud. no le crea"


----------



## irene.acler

Aaaah! Muy bien, ahora lo entiendo todo! Gracias, traduttrice.


----------



## cristinilla

Se dice che tu ci creda o che tu lo creda?


----------



## Gianma

cristinilla said:


> Se dice che tu ci creda o che tu lo creda?



Io penso che sia più diffuso "ci", ma anche "lo creda" non è scorretto perché credere è un verbo che si può usare sia in senso transitivo che intransitivo.

che tu ci creda...= che tu creda *a questo*=complemento indiretto=verbo intransitivo

che tu lo creda...= che tu creda *questo*=complemento diretto=verbo transitivo

Espero que me he explicado claramente.


----------

